# Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Orielle!!



## rattedout (Dec 26, 2007)

Orielle the dumbo and Safari the fancy









[/url]

Orielle at petsmart first time i saw her! How could I resist!?










Safari at petsmart first time with her!










Orielle









Me and Orielle
















....










Safari









Safari LOVES sitting on people's shoulders!









i guess she didn't feel like cooperating












Orielle again









oh and a completely random picture of my eye. thanks for looking!!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

Your eye is nuts!

I'm loving the little lindt bell around your ratty's neck haha.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

Awww, they're both gorgeous. I love that first picture of Orielle!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

that picture of you and Orielle is adorable! and your eye is awesome!


----------



## rattedout (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

Thank you! They're pretty goofy. and Phobie i didn't even know what the bell was haha I found it on the counter.. now i know! thanks!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

Wow, what kind of camera do you use?
And I love the bells on them!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

your ratties are adorable, and what a great eye shot!!


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

wow i never knew what an eye looked like


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

Your babies are gorgeous! I love the picture of Orielle the first time you met at PetSmart. "Come on now. You know you can't resist the cuteness. Take me home."  Adorable!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

Your ratties are gorgeous! And that last pic......AWESOME^_______^


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Lots of pictures of my 2 pretty girls, Safari and Oriell*

orielle is soooooooooooooo cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like the picture 'me and orielle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

